
Rainforest QA’s new exploratory testing product taps into ‘elite’ testing crowd - aechsten
http://sdtimes.com/rainforest-qa-new-exploratory-testing-product-taps-elite-testing-crowd/
======
ukd1
If anyone has any questions, I'd love to answer them (I'm one of the
founders)!

